# Zugaben für Domain Registrierung



## suntrop (23. Juni 2002)

Gestern habe ich gelesen, dass wenn man bei Strato.de Webspace
mietet unddas Premium Paket nimmt, bekommt man dafür GoLive, Live Motion und PhotoShop Elements dazu.
Kennt ihr Anbieter die den Kunden auch solche Angebote machen?


----------



## SirNeo (24. Juni 2002)

Bei http://www.puretec.de ist auch ein wenig Software dabei, bei größeren findet man öfter so etwas. Bei kleinen wird man kein Erfolg haben, die großen Anbieter kaufen sofort viele Lizenzen so das für diese es sehr günstig wird, das können sich kleine nicht leisten.


----------

